# Funny pics with an online generator thingy!



## Lugaru (Feb 18, 2005)

This is the website with the "software":  http://www.dcs.st-and.ac.uk/~morph/

Oh, I had a lot of fun with this a while back... let me hunt down the pics and put them on photobucket. 

Original:







Me Old (Im gonna look so cool when Im old)






Me as a chick (hmm... if it wasent for the stubble...)






And this is me on the planet of the apes!


----------

